# [New] Simulator with customizable face images



## peterbone (Jul 22, 2011)

I've updated my Rubix simulator to allow customised images on the faces. You can therefore use it as a super cube when images are used or a normal cube otherwise. Other additions include the ability to change the shape of the cubelets. It's not fully tested so if you find any bugs please tell me.
[Edit: Only for Windows]

http://pbone.it-mate.co.uk/Rubix_v3-2.zip

Here are some captures.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you also make one of the iPhone cube sims?


----------



## peterbone (Jul 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Did you also make one of the iPhone cube sims?


 No, why?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Was just wondering. You could do that and earn some cash on the side.
I would if I had programming skills.


----------



## peterbone (Jul 25, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Was just wondering. You could do that and earn some cash on the side.
> I would if I had programming skills.


 Well I do plan on doing that some time when I have time. Although, I'd prefer to write Android apps rather than iPhone. I'd like to port this rubik's simulator to android but I'd have to think about how the touch screen would work to rotate the whole cube or just a layer.

Has anyone tried using it with images yet. Any feedback?


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 25, 2011)

peterbone said:


> Well I do plan on doing that some time when I have time. Although, I'd prefer to write Android apps rather than iPhone. I'd like to port this rubik's simulator to android but I'd have to think about how the touch screen would work to rotate the whole cube or just a layer.
> 
> Has anyone tried using it with images yet. Any feedback?


 
Maybe you can tur the whole cube with 2 or 3 fingers.


----------



## peterbone (Jan 13, 2012)

I've made some additions to this program and I'd like some people to test it and tell me what you think. It now supports keyboard control using the number pad. More information about the controls can be found in the about box in the program.
http://pbone.it-mate.co.uk/Rubix_v3-2.zip


----------



## KJ (Jan 13, 2012)

can you make it for mac, not windows
?


----------

